# Sin audio en una minicadena AIWA NSX-D3



## casp3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola buenas, seria posible que alguien me guiase en la busqueda del esquema electronico de la minicadena AIWA NSX-D3.
Todo empezo hace tiempo, cuando por momento se dejaba de oir el sonido. Moviendo el jack de los auriculares volvia el sonido hasta que un buen dia no sirvio tal hazaña. 
Desde entonces no supe por donde empezar a mirar, y tampoco he conseguido el esquema.
Un saludo a todos y enhorabuena por el foro. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2014)

Seguramente se haya desoldao el jack de auriculares , o se hayan roto las pistas , empezá por ahí.

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## casp3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Muchas gracias por responder DOSMETROS. Echare un vistazo al link.
Respecto del audio, en las salidas traseras a los altavoces tampoco hay actividad.
La minicadena si enciende, las pletinas de casset no funcionan, y no hay audio en su totalidad.
Si me pudieras guiar, se que no es mucha informacion la aportada. Ganas y animo no me faltan.
A decir verdad le tengo mucho cariño a la minicadena y en un servicio tecnico me cobraran un ojo de la cara.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2014)

Cuando enchufás los auriculares , siempre dejan de sonar TODOS los parlantes no?


Entonces :





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seguramente se haya desoldao el jack de auriculares , o se hayan roto las pistas al moverse , empezá por ahí.


----------



## casp3 (Mar 20, 2014)

No hay audio en las salidas traseras, enchufe o no enchufe los auriculares.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2014)

casp3 dijo:


> Todo empezo hace tiempo, cuando por momento se dejaba de oir el sonido.* Moviendo el jack de los auriculares volvia el sonido* hasta que un buen dia no sirvio tal hazaña.


 
Vas a tener que abrirlo y resoldar las conecciones del Jack de auriculares , seguramente de enchufar y desenchufar , o algún tirón han roto alguna patita o algun camino de cobre y por eso no anda ningún parlante y seguramente tampoco los auriculares


----------



## casp3 (Ago 28, 2014)

Muy buenas DOSMETROS, he revisado las soldaduras y persiste el problema.
La fuente de alimentación esta bien, dá 25 voltios dc.
La placa de previo o donde esta el IC de audio TA8220H, he comprobado los transistores asi como sus capacitores.
Los altavoces tienen ruido.



En la casetera no tengo corriente, apenas llegan 2,1 v.
En el conector de corriente que viene del previo si llegan 18,25 v (dc), pero he encontrado un transistor en la parte inferior que no tiene voltaje, ademas cuando todo con la punta roja sale ruido en los altavoces.
Puede ser que ese transistor esté en corto??



Sin esquema ni service manual es una tarea de chinos, voy a ciegas.
Y lo más curioso que no hay manera de conseguirlo por ninguna esquina.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2014)

Hay mil diagramas de AIWA y entre algunos son bastante parecidos . . . hacete una lista de los integrados y fijate por ahí


----------



## el arcangel (Ago 29, 2014)

casp3 dentro del Jack se encuentra la llave que alimenta al relé el cual acciona los parlantes., podes medir si llega voltaje a dicho relé , si no llega puentea  la llave del Jack ( ojota con esto ) , proba enchufando el equipo a una la serie, cuando escuches que acciona dicho relé  . comprueba que no tengas tensión a la salida de parlantes, si no es así entonces recién ahora conéctalos. ojala tengas suerte y funcione, saludos y Suerte.
PD: cambia el Jack.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 30, 2014)

Comprueba los diodos zener que estén bien yo, hace poco arregle una doble casete aiwa que no tenia sonido por culpa de un diodo zener puede que no sea lo mismo pero para empezar


----------



## casp3 (Sep 1, 2014)

El C.I. de audio es un TA8220H.
He medido las tensiones en el integrado y obtuve esto:

- pata 1 / 0V dc
- pata 2 / 7.4V dc , hay ruido de acople en el altavoz derecho
- pata 3 / 7.7V dc , también hace ruido
- pata 4 / 3.5V dc
- pata 5 / 0V dc
- pata 6 / 7.7V dc , hay ruido de acople en el altavoz izquierdo
- pata 7 / 7.3V dc , también hace ruido
- para 8 / 7.6V dc
- pata 9 / 0.05V dc
- pata 10 / 18.30V dc
- pata 11 / 8.74V dc
- pata 12 / 8.78V dc
- pata 13 / 0V dc
- pata 14 / 0V dc
- pata 15 / 8.72V dc
- pata 16 / 8.78V dc
- pata 17 / 18.30V dc

He rectificado los datos, había interpretado mal el C.I.


----------



## el arcangel (Sep 2, 2014)

O mediste mal o el Ci volo...pata 10 y 17 Vcc  , 14 GND y vos tenes + en esa pata 
Búscate el datashet y segui la línea de Vcc haber donde esta la falla. ( Hiciste lo que te dije anteriormente ).


----------



## casp3 (Sep 2, 2014)

Relé no hay, o al menos cuando enchufo el jack stereo no se oye ningún ruido.
Respecto a lo del puente, Arcangel no me atrevo a puentear sin saber.

Los datos del mensaje anterior están rectificados.
Adjunto unas fotos.

Pido perdón por no tener idea de esto, lo reconozco, agradezco de corazón la paciencia y ayuda prestada por ustedes.


----------



## casp3 (Sep 2, 2014)

Menudo lio con las fotos y los adjuntos, aquí hay que estudiar algebra.


----------



## Bleny (Sep 2, 2014)

Comprueba estos diodos zener, 
en modo medición de diodos poniendo la punta negra en la marca negra y la roja en el otro extremo, te tendría de dar valor, cambiando la posición de las puntas no , si te diera en ambas posiciones podría estar mal entonces tendrías de sacarlo para comprobarlo si es asín,
también puedes comprobar estos,


----------



## el arcangel (Sep 3, 2014)

cap3 Lamentablemente no se puede conseguir el diagrama pero no te desesperes por acá hay gente con ganas de ayudarte, mira el datashet y compara los voltajes en continua. 
Al no estar desacoplada la salida aparentemente estas miden iguales lo que te deja una esperanza que el integrado este sano.
Si las tensiones están parecidas inyecta señal en la pata 2 y 7 y comenta .


----------



## Bleny (Sep 3, 2014)

No creo que este dañado el integrado por lo que dice cuando midió las entradas hacia ruido, pero por probarlo no se pierde nada,


----------



## casp3 (Sep 3, 2014)

Amigo Blany he realizado las comprobaciones y los diodos están correctos.
También he comprobado los transistores, capacitores, y resistencias sin fallo alguno.
La pieza verde que aparece al lado del C.I. es un regulador??

Amigo Arcangel he comparado los valores de voltaje y estan dentro de lo comprendido.
Que tipo de señal debo inyectar en esas patas, la de audio??
Perdona mi inseguridad, no quisiera estropear más.
Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Bleny (Sep 3, 2014)

Probaste los diodos del circuito grande o solo el modulo amplificador, el verde no se que es pero tampoco veo que pone, lo que te dice el arcangel es que metas audio por una de las 2 entradas 7 y 2 que son los canales izquierdo y derecho, conectar un cable a masa y otro a 7 o 2 y meterle audio a volumen bajo, puede ser una clavija jack conectada a una radio o otro aparato al que no le tengas mucho aprecio


----------



## casp3 (Sep 3, 2014)

Muy buenas, he probado solo los diodos del módulo amplificador.
Realice la siguiente prueba:

- Solde un cable amarillo a la pata 2 del C.I. de audio
- Soldé un cable naranja a la pata 7 del C.I. de audio
- Conecté un dvd a la entrada de audio de la placa.
- Por la parte de las soldaduras de la placa principal soldé dos patas para conectar los cables que primeramente soldé en el C.I. de audio.

Sí hay audio, entrecortado pero lo hay.
- Decir que uno de los cables soldado al C.I. al tocarlo, el altavoz emite un zumbido grande.
- Se debe dar por bueno que la etapa del previo esta correcta, así como el C.I. de audio??


----------



## el arcangel (Sep 3, 2014)

el previo lo maneja el otro CI que esta enfrente del de salida fíjate que integrado es y comenta
tenes 2 R de 3,3Ω  las mediste ??
PD;  si tocas las patas del potenciómetro hace algún ruido??


----------



## Bleny (Sep 3, 2014)

Comprueba los diodos zener de la placa grande ya que no creo que sea de audio, por que dijiste que el cassete no funcionaba pero de antes o que dejo de funcionar cuando dejo de sonar, también tiene cd este funciona , es decir si hace sus funciones pero sin audio y lo mismo para el cassete


----------



## casp3 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hola Bleny, tras fallar el audio la casset también dejó de funcionar.
Antes anduve revisando la placa grande, y en la parte inferior al lado de las salidas de audio, hay dos transistores sin voltaje.
En uno de ellos solo hay 0.6V, y si le tocas una pata hace ruido el altavoz.
Pueden ser esos transistores los que esten provocando todo el fallo?
También tiene dos resistencias y un diodo, eso no lo he comprobado.
El Cd es un módulo a parte de la minicadena.
En la parte trasera tiene dos entradas de audio (CD y AUX)
Luego en la parte delantera hay unos botones (TAPE-RADIO-CD-AUX).


----------



## Bleny (Sep 3, 2014)

Los motores del cassete giran , puede que los transistores que estén bien pero que no entre voltaje, por eso revisa todos los diodos, no hace falta que los saques de la placa solo si sospechas de que esta mal o mediciones raras, Bueno me voy a dormir un poco


----------



## casp3 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hola Arcangel:

- las resistencias de 3,3Ω las he medido y están correctas.
- el C.I. es (BA10358N)

- A parte de medir el voltaje de entrada, que más pruebas le puedo hacer a ese C.I.

Saludos





Bleny dijo:


> Los motores del cassete giran , puede que los transistores que estén bien pero que no entre voltaje, por eso revisa todos los diodos, no hace falta que los saques de la placa solo si sospechas de que esta mal o mediciones raras, Bueno me voy a dormir un poco




Casp3= los motores no giran. Revisaré mañana todos los diodos de la placa.

PD. porqué me estrellaré con todo lo difícil, ya me podía haber tocado algo más sencillo

No hay mal que por bien no venga, ya me voy familiarizando con los C.I de audio.
Gracias por su atención.


----------



## el arcangel (Sep 4, 2014)

fíjate si uno de esos transistores el colector va a la pata 4 del TA8220Hl , medí tensión y comenta.


----------



## casp3 (Sep 4, 2014)

Muy buenas, tras mi minuciosa revisión de todos los diodos de la placa principal, decidí ver unos videotutoriales para medir los transistores sacados, pues ya no me acordaba muy bien.
Tras comprobar que estaban correctos los volví a soldar en su sitio.

Cual fué la sorpresa, que revisando los componentes de la placa me topé con un C.I. (BA3926) que se me movía por completo. Sustituí el estaño viejo con mecha de soldar, y soldé de nuevo todos los contactos con FLUX.

Monté todo de nuevo, y BINGO, se hizo el sonido de nuevo. Las cassett volvieron a funcionar.

P.D. 

- cuando enchufo el jack de 3,5 solo escuchó un canal.
- sin el jack se escuchan ambos canales, el balence bien, el ecualizador funciona, el refuerzo de graves también. 

Pero es como si hubiese poco incremento de volumen, como si faltara algo.
Da la sensación de reberveración.

Puede ser algun capacitor que no cumpla la función?
Pudiera ser que el C.I. de audio TA8932H esté tocado?

Muchas gracias por su ayuda, quien iba a pensar que el demonio del C.I. iba a estar suelto... , 
pero bueno la electrónica tiene estas cosas.


----------



## el arcangel (Sep 4, 2014)

BA3926 es el integrado generador de v de la casetera y cd al estar floja no tiraba tensión ( ya no se usa mas ese Ci ) así como le diste una resoldada dale también al BA10358N y porque no al TA8932H, ese equipo tiene mas o menos como 20 añitos no estaría demás hacerlo, podrías revisar los condensadores electrolíticos de entrada. Saludos y Suerte !!


----------



## casp3 (Sep 4, 2014)

Muchas gracias Arcangel, haré tus recomendaciones.
El equipo cumplió en Agosto sus 22 años. Vaya subidón verlo de nuevo funcionando tras tres o cuatro años parado.
Le tengo mucho aprecio, parte de mi sueldo lo emplee en el. Por eso el cariño.

Ahora me queda mirar porqué no tiene luz el display.
Intentar reparar el jack de audio
Mirar las casset, e una no engancha el play y en la otra salta, y ya de paso engrasarlo un poco.

Respecto al audio he probado a conectarle la salida del audio de un ordenador y vá de cine.
Se escucha perfectamente.

P.D. porqué se desoldaría ese integrado??, estaba suelto del todo.

Soldadura fría defectuosa??
o tanto calento la placa como para desoldarse??



los condensadores electrolíticos de la placa de previo, donde está el C.I. TA8932H??

P.D.  Arcangel eres técnico en electrónica?


----------



## el arcangel (Sep 4, 2014)

Era el TA8220Hl , perdón había tipiado mal, soy técnico electrónico con 3 años y medio de ingeniería , no pude seguir , al fallecer mi viejo hubo que salir a trabajar, lo hice en un par de negocios dedicados a la reparación de audio tv y video, también hago instalaciones eléctricas de casas ya que cuento con la matricula, Hoy solo tomo equipos y potencias grandes como algunas consolas etc,. lo demás lo derivo a mi sobrino que recién empieza.
En cuanto al ci que estaba suelto, es factible haya estado mal soldado de fabrica .


----------



## Bleny (Sep 4, 2014)

Enhorabuena al menos ya funciona, el cassete ten cuidado, ya que uno gira por el motor y el otro lo hace girar la cinta, y si no se mueve el que hace girar la cinta salta , esta echo para cuando termine la citan salte, para que no lo confundas con un fallo


----------



## casp3 (Sep 5, 2014)

Muchas gracias Arcangel, ojalá algún día lo puedas terminar. Yo en esto solo un aficcionado, la verdad que me gusta muchísimo la electrónica, pero reconozco que es difícil sin poseer muchos conocimientos. Lo poco que se, de leer y ver algún video tutorial. Y bueno pues con la práctica me voy familiarizando algo. 
Es de agradecer que haya gente que se preste ayudar a echar una mano.
Lo siento mucho por lo de tu viejo, un abrazo.
Saludos. Tengo por aquí otro aparato sin audio, pero sera más adelante y en otro post, de momento voy a ver hasta donde puedo llegar. Está bien preguntar, pero también esforzarse y tener iniciativa propia. Muchas gracias.
Saludos.



Gracias Bleny. Lo tendré en cuenta. La primera vez que desarme la minicadena, vi un muelle en la base suelto, es de una caseett, pero dios, a saber de donde.
Habrá que armarse de paciencia y ver de donde puede ser.
Saludos.


----------



## Bleny (Sep 6, 2014)

Si no sabes donde va compara mecanismos con el otro, aunque uno tenga el añadido de grabar normalmente son idénticas y te puedes hacer una idea de como iba el muelle, yo hace poco desmonte el mio casi entero, por culpa de la goma que se deshizo en un petroleo negro que lo pringo todo que asco


----------



## casp3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ocurrió un pequeño percance, al ir a encajar el cristal tras la sustitución de unas bombillas, cuando lo estaba encajando, se fue la tinta.

Cómo se llama el componente?
Hay recambio?
Qué características lleva?

El cristal tiene 26 patas.
Lo comanda el TMP47C820F



Cristal estropeado y componente de comando.


----------



## el arcangel (Sep 8, 2014)

si se quemo el  display.. vas a tener que ir a un service oficial para conseguir el original.


----------



## casp3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Más que quemarse, se escapó la tinta y se quedó manchado.
Mañana llamaré al Servicio Oficial.
Un saludo, ya os iré contando.


----------



## casp3 (Sep 16, 2014)

Muy buenas Arcangel:

tras ponerme en contacto, con el servicio técnico de Aiwa en España, en Madrid no venden componentes al público. En otro sitio que llamé me, me lo miraron y me dijeron que no había repuesto. Me queda esperar que me respondan el correo de una consulta aquí en mi localidad.
En internet y Ebay tampoco he visto nada.
Me puedes echar un cable, alguna opción....
Aunque sea en la otra esquina del mundo, o si alguien que lea esto sabe donde se puede conseguir, se que es muy dificil, pero la esperanza no se pierde.
Y repararlo, se podría, sería costoso??

Saludos


----------



## el arcangel (Sep 16, 2014)

Vas a tener que buscar en otros lugares como en  Italia, Malaysia ,México ,New Zelanda Philippines, Quebec Singapur ...  en algún lugar deben tenerlo


----------



## casp3 (Sep 17, 2014)

Muchas gracias Arcangel, habrá que armarse de paciencia e ir buscando.
Imagino que todos los sitios que has citado deban ser concesionarios oficial de AIWA.


----------



## el arcangel (Sep 17, 2014)

Así es , ahí vas  a encontrar mega sitios de Aiwa , espero encuentres el repuesto ,saludos y Suerte.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 17, 2014)

No hay sustituto para ese componente, la única opción un donante igual a tu equipo, si mi memoria no me falla, en la época de esos equipos tampoco se conseguían los displays, incluso de las video-caseteras era casi imposible poder repararlas, y muchas veces te vendían toda la placa completa con el display.


----------



## casp3 (Sep 17, 2014)

Muy buenas Sergiot:

será como buscar una aguja en un pajar, si aún así consiguiera la placa ni tan mal.
Debo de comprender que en tu país descartado encontrarlo.
Se puede reparar el componente afectado??

Eso me pasó por manazas, si hubiera mirado todo con cuidado....
Después del daño, ví que se podía desoldar una plaquita donde van alojadas las bombillas.
Ahora ya las he sustituido por tres led azules de 3mm, con su resistencia optima, pues van conectados en paralelo.
Hay días que uno no está para ser cirujano, jejejejee, que le vamos hacer.
Saludos.


----------



## casp3 (Sep 17, 2014)

el arcangel dijo:


> Vas a tener que buscar en otros lugares como en  Italia, Malaysia ,México ,New Zelanda Philippines, Quebec Singapur ...  en algún lugar deben tenerlo



Arcangel, tengo buenas noticias, he podido conseguir los repuestos:

- Display LCD
-Correas de las cassett

Lo he podido conseguir en Mexico.
Quiero darte el apoyo y la confianza para buscarlo y econtrarlo.
Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## casp3 (Sep 17, 2014)

Bleny dijo:


> Si no sabes donde va compara mecanismos con el otro, aunque uno tenga el añadido de grabar normalmente son idénticas y te puedes hacer una idea de como iba el muelle, yo hace poco desmonte el mio casi entero, por culpa de la goma que se deshizo en un petroleo negro que lo pringo todo que asco




Hola Bleny, ni modo de averiguar donde va, no son iguales. Las gomas estan para cambiar. Las he conseguido.
Ahí te adjunto una foto de las casset.


----------



## Bleny (Sep 17, 2014)

Que mala suerte yo pensaba que serian parecidas, pon una foto del muelle y de la parte trasera, y me alegro de que hayas encontrado la pantalla,



He mirado y una de las mias es idéntica a un de las tuyas,te pongo la fotos bueno esta es la del lado sin grabadora pero es la que tenia la foto echa , y me dado cuenta de que el muelle esta mal.




Mirando mas encontrado que te falta un muelle aquí, esto es como el juego de encuentra las diferencias.


----------



## Bleny (Sep 18, 2014)

La primera foto que te señalado ni caso era yo el que la tenia mal. como eran unas fotos viejas de antes de repararlo , te dejo unas recién echas


----------



## casp3 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hola Bleny:

muchas gracias por tus fotos, la verdad que no me dió tiempo de mirarlo todavía.
Anduve liado con una minicadena que me trajeron, y ya de paso aproveche a mirar el Compac-disc de la minicadena que no leía los discos.
Estuve ajustando un 5% el laser y conseguí que me reconociera los discos y leyese las canciones sin saltos, a pesar de ser cosciente que con este apaño se acorta la vida del laser.
Para la próxima será las sustitución de la lente por una nueva.
Hasta ahi todo fenomenal, el problema vino cuando decidi engrasar los mecanismos, sin más se quedó el carro suelto.
Ya no fuí quien capaz a volverlo al sitio, ahora ni abre ni cierra.
Esto de ser aficcionado es lo que trae, todo no van a ser éxitos.

He aquí de vuelta, tras examinar el "Service Manual", y armarme de muchísima paciencia, despiecé el carro completo, logrando volver a sincronizar el carro, junto con el alzamiento del laser, y los finales de carrera. Debo decir que no es nada fácil, al menos sin poseer experiencia y práctica.

Ya te pasaré las fotos del muelle y la casett.
Saludos.


----------

